# Valentine One install around cut out



## grigia42 (Aug 10, 2004)

Just bought a 03 745il AWESOME. Was a bit apprehensive due to the repair issues etc. but it is AWESOME. I even hated the style when it first came out, but I love it know, could not even look @ competitor's sedans. Anyway I have a Valentine 1 from the m3 I traded in. Want to mount it on windshield but am wary about the coating on front. I know that it is supposed to mount near the rearview mirror in the cut out. However, I cannot put the device in an area that has a clear view through the cut out. Will the detection be reduced if the detector is 1/2 outside the cut out? Secondly what about the rear detection ability? Does the rear glass also reduce the effectiveness of the Valentine One?


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

Why would you want to defile your BMW with Valentine crap?


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Valentine*

If you ever come up to Canada leave the Valentine at home. Ontario police are using new Radar detection that finds all superheterodyne units. Valentine acknowledges this on their website.Some of the new stuff is showing up in the US too. I left it off my 645 as a result.


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

If you put the valentine one about 1/2" off the dashboard between the humps for the speedometer and the nav system - you'll be fine.

The rear glass doesn't reduce the effectiveness of the Valentine One

Congrats on the car!


----------

